
Obama vs. Trump – Who's the Better Speaker? - speakscore
https://www.speakscore.net/blog/trump-vs-obama-inaugural-speech-analysis-comparison.html
======
macmac
Very brave of you to publish this as it is bound to violently contradict the
intuition of most people. An alternative conclusion is that your analysis is
meaningless :-)

------
neofrommatrix
I'm not surprised. You forget. Trump has the best words.

------
harshaljethwa
The results are surprising. The analysis is very interesting and useful.

